# Pres Bush



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hello sad week as Pres. Bush 41st passed. as the casket was being placed in the hearse, the band played 2 songs. one was "Hail to the chief" any one know the other as they marched with the casket??
can not remember(senior moment)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Members are reminded that politics should only be discussed in the groups area.

A number of off-topic political posts have been removed.

It would be nice if somebody could give the OP a sensible answer.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Perhaps you can find a video of it on youtube, identify from there. I checked his departure from the Capitol building and the Navy band played "My Faith Looks Up toThee, and Nearer My God to Thee".


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's the Bush funeral program including all the music: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/12/05/politics/george-h-w-bush-funeral-program/index.html
(I was not an admirer.)


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------

